# Maxed out 4 cc's and its my biggest HAUL yet!



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 22, 2007)

I am too lazy to post descriptions of what I bought over the past few weeks but here they are. i have also included prizes that I have won on purzebuzz.com! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Its left my wallets and maxed out cc's EMPTYYYY. Thank God I am not the least bit interested on the upcoming launches. Maybe not until Feb/Mar. It will give me some time to pay them off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















And you know, I have so much makeup that I don't need and maybe used once or twice at the most. I know where to come if I want to sell them! I might be moving to the other side of the country and I know I can't take everything with me. It makes me sad just thinking about it. lol


----------



## macface (Dec 22, 2007)

very nice enjoy


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 22, 2007)

good stuff!


----------



## lovesittxx (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome haul!! What did you win from Pursebuzz??


----------



## frocher (Dec 22, 2007)

Enjoy!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 22, 2007)

Enjoy playing with your goodies!


----------



## nikki (Dec 22, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## almmaaa (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice haul, where did you get the angled brush and the mac 187 look alike??
Thanks


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesittxx* 

 
_Awesome haul!! What did you win from Pursebuzz??_

 
Loads of lipglosses!!! 18 things in total
MAC pigment samples
MAC glitter samples
Urban Decay stuff
Stila Lip Glazes
and tons more.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 22, 2007)

Great stuff!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_Nice haul, where did you get the angled brush and the mac 187 look alike??
Thanks_

 
Thanks! =)
The angled brush is from Bare Escentuals- I love it!!
The 187 look alike is actually from Flirt! Cosmetics, I bought it Kohl's for 8 bucks! It works wonders as well.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 22, 2007)

nice haul! i've been wondering about that flirt fibre brush...


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2007)

great haul!!!
take all your make up with you LOL!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 22, 2007)

ooh i say take your make up with you lol
btw what are the full size pigments?


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a great haul! Looks like it would last a really long time lol


----------



## kimmae17 (Dec 22, 2007)

wow nice haul! what mac lipstick is that??


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_ooh i say take your make up with you lol
btw what are the full size pigments?_

 
The full size pigments are from the Originals Collection: Reflects Blackened Red, Reflects Antique Gold and Steel Blue Pigment.

The samples jars are Old Gold p/g, Deckhair p/g, and Light Green Glitter

And the other p/g is Accent Red

Also, I have the Loreal HIP p/g in Intrepid (green, bluish brown)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_wow nice haul! what mac lipstick is that??_

 
Plumful which I got for my B2M


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, awesome haul !! 

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Hessah (Dec 23, 2007)

...........


----------



## kyoto (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome haul!  Time to get a glass of wine and play.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 26, 2007)

Awesome haul!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 26, 2007)

awesome haul! what is that hot pink blush? it looks hot hot hot


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 27, 2007)

Great haul!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maggiep07* 

 
_awesome haul! what is that hot pink blush? it looks hot hot hot_

 
Dollymix


----------

